# Made By Knock UK Resellers



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi there,
Where are you guys buying these grinders from in the UK?
The MBK website has got some great deals on and I fancy a Feld47 but due to the non existant support I am reluctant to buy direct, crazy situation.

Any advice on buying one?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Asgard said:


> Hi there,
> Where are you guys buying these grinders from in the UK?
> The MBK website has got some great deals on and I fancy a Feld47 but due to the non existant support I am reluctant to buy direct, crazy situation.
> 
> Any advice on buying one?


 The Barn seem to have it in stock?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Machina Espresso sell the Aergrind online. I wanted the Aerspeed so I've had to buy direct.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> Machina Espresso sell the Aergrind online. I wanted the Aerspeed so I've had to buy direct.


 How did it go buying direct?


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Is The Barn a UK reseller? The site I just visited was in Germany?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

The Asgard said:


> How did it go buying direct?


 Let you know in a few days, only ordered last night.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I see Machina is out of stock now but they were in stock last night and I imagine they'll restock for the holiday.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Asgard said:


> Is The Barn a UK reseller? The site I just visited was in Germany?


 You might have to widen your search. Barn ship to the UK all the time.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

OK guys, thanks for the input.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

@catpuccino

Any feedback with your purchase?

About to pull the trigger on the Feld 47 and buying direct due to the current deal.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

The Asgard said:


> @catpuccino
> 
> Any feedback with your purchase?
> 
> About to pull the trigger on the Feld 47 and buying direct due to the current deal.


 Arrived next day, everything spot on. I did offer to collect it as I live very close to where they are dispatched from, didn't hear back but then again I didn't expect to given the reputation heh.

Well packaged, no problems with the grinder. Very impressed with the quality, high grade materials and tolerances are all good. It's not a Hario mini mill, it's also not a Kinu m47. But it's far closer to the Kinu in build and grind consistency (from limited use so far) than it's price would suggest.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Just a general comment, I get that his comms might be bad and that's disappointing but given you can pay by PayPal or CC I don't understand the levels of angst (mostly on Reddit!) concerning ordering direct. To be fair, if Machina Espresso stocked the Aerspeed I would have bought from them to support a local retailer but otherwise happy buying from MBK.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> Just a general comment, I get that his comms might be bad and that's disappointing but given you can pay by PayPal or CC I don't understand the levels of angst (mostly on Reddit!) concerning ordering direct. To be fair, if Machina Espresso stocked the Aerspeed I would have bought from them to support a local retailer but otherwise happy buying from MBK.


Alot of the worry is from the olden days when peeps could wait quite a while between ordering & delivery. It's got alot better since the aergrind was released though.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. It's given me the confidence to order direct. Hopefully place the order later. Cheers


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

The Asgard said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It's given me the confidence to order direct. Hopefully place the order later. Cheers


 The website's pretty bad. One thing to note, don't panic if you get a blank confirmation page after ordering. I did too, but got a confirmation email very soon after that with the order details. I did get a shipping notification with tracking too, but that arrived after the grinder did ?


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Ordered and I got the blank page. Fingers crossed I get a good one.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Will do a mini review of the Feld 47 and the all experience for others


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I ordered my Aergrind direct from MBK last year and received it promptly with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Just an update.

Ordered on the 8th December and just got a shipping notification today 11th December after dropping Peter a quick email on status. So hopefully should get it soon. Will report back on receipt.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I had the opportunity to try the Aergrind with my Londinium. It produced an excellent espresso! Really impressed. (it was a medium-dark roast we tried, great body & flavour.)


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

I am hoping for great build quality, precision and a consistent grind. It's also nice to support UK business ?


----------

